# Aurelian First Image and News



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The first image, and a tantalizing promise, for _Aurelian_ has just been released.










The Eye Stares Back. That is epic, on so many levels.



Black Library said:


> Aurelian, the next Horus Heresy limited edition Novella is coming soon, really soon.
> 
> We can’t reveal too much more about it just yet (Alpha Legion spies are everywhere) but if you download Hammer and Bolter issue 10, You’ll be able to read the opening three chapters.
> 
> If you’re subscribed to the newsletter, you’ll be among the first to see the breathtaking cover art for this new novella. Believe me when I say that the art for Aurelian is one of the most iconic and impressive covers in the Horus Heresy series (and considering the series artwork consists of demigods fighting for the future of the galaxy, that’s saying something ).


One of the most iconic artworks. Now that I HAVE to see :biggrin: (Please be Lorgar and the Gal Vorbak with the Eye of Terror at their backs.)


Lord of the Night


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Can not wait to see this, and brings us that much closer to its release day!!Can't wait to have this


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, as long as it's not released in the next two weeks (due to holiday with no internet access), then I'll be happy.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

limited edition though, so i have 2 years before i get to read this bad boy...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I need to get this one!


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Hell f$cking yes...but limited edition.so I guess I have to wait a long long time.Damn,why BL ever came out such an idea?I just can't get it,HH series alomst form the background info of Warhammer 40K,and yet,it's _limited_.

Goodwork,genius.


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad i get paid this week will have to kepe money back to buy this =D


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

"the eye stare back" very cool. look forward to seeing the artwork!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

'The Eye stares back' sounds better than the majority of the Horus Heresy novel's subtitles annoyingly.

I hope the Gal Vorbak look like I pictured them. A shame we can't see Corax smashing them left and right in the Isstvan dustbowl.


----------



## LEXANDRO~70 (May 9, 2011)

*Get Bolter and Hammer 10!!!*

The first three chapters of Aurelian are awesome! Packed full of Primarchs!!!
Also, I think the limited edition novellas are awesome. I have pretty much every book from the black library and I love having the limited edition novellas, gaunt ghosts, and all the other stuff because it really makes MY library jump out.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I loved the idea of seeing Cadia as a Daemon World. Can't wait,


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Just read the first three chapters, very interesting. Lorgar's drastic change in character from _The First Heretic_ to _Aurelian_ was fantastically portrayed, as were all the other Primarchs for that matter.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Bah, pity i don't buy Hammer and Bolter.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Bah, pity i don't buy Hammer and Bolter.


I don't normally, thought i'd make an exception this time.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there a way to read Ebooks on your PC?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is there a way to read Ebooks on your PC?


Yes. At first I had problems with this, it took me a while to be able to actually open the Epub files on my laptop. I use a Firefox app which enables me to open Epub files via Firefox. If you use Firefox just download this.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is there a way to read Ebooks on your PC?


Very reason I don't buy Hammer and Bolter. I don't have an app for reading epub articles and downloading new stuff is always a bitch, so hard to muster up the effort to try.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yes. At first I had problems with this, it took me a while to be able to actually open the Epub files on my laptop. I use a Firefox app which enables me to open Epub files via Firefox. If you use Firefox just download this.


I use google chrome :/


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

So haven't seen it brought up yet but Aurelian is is the Sept coming soon section on BL website;is this when you can pre-order or do you think it will be available August? Cause there is no computer access for me in Sept for awhile and this will probably be gone in the first day


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Very reason I don't buy Hammer and Bolter. I don't have an app for reading epub articles and downloading new stuff is always a bitch, so hard to muster up the effort to try.
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Download Adobe Digital Editions - free, easy and lets you read the ePub as well as mobi versions


----------

